
This is the most dangerous time for our planet - paublyrne
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/dec/01/stephen-hawking-dangerous-time-planet-inequality
======
finid
_So the recent apparent rejection of the elites in both America and Britain is
surely aimed at me, as much as anyone. Whatever we might think about the
decision by the ... American public to embrace Donald Trump as their next
president, there is no doubt in the minds of commentators that this was a cry
of anger by people who felt they had been abandoned by their leaders._

So the election of a billionaire now counts as a _rejection of the elites..._

That guy should just stick with theoretical physics.

